# Driver side : Worn power window switch '93 240sx/se



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Mine has been screwing up for the past year or more . Sometimes it will work the window & sometimes it won't . I took the switch apart & cleaned it & all the contacts look good but still works only some of the times . 

I notice that the switch itself sells for around $100. locally but does anyone here know of an online site that sells these any cheaper ? If so , where ?


Thanks .


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

if you want used you can go to www.junkyarddog.com they send an email out to every junk yard and which ever one has the part your looking for sends you an email letting you know much.


----------

